# Oil Seal



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Im trying to find an oil seal for the input side of my transmission. The MH parts manual says that it is a National #50295. Anyone know where I can find that? thanks: :usaflag:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Most any industrial bearing supplier can probably get you this seal. As long as you have a number, they can go way back and cross reference it up to the latest number or other manugfacturer numbers....At the least they can give you the specs and dimensions of this part number but odds are they can get it.....Oil seals, or call em what you want, lip seals, radial seals etc etc are pretty easy to locate and cheap to buy.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Do you have access to a NAPA parts store... Take in the old seal w/ the national # and more than likely the will be able to help out....


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks! I appreciate the advice. I like your halloween message by the way! sc:usaflag:


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

All, I emailed NAPA and they told me that the seal is still available at all NAPA parts store. I finally got the nut holding everything on the input shaft. The nut is left hand threaded. Its amazing how easy it was to break loose when I tried to loosen it in the correct direction. Learn something everyday.

:usaflag:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thats why we have tractors... every day is a new set of problems... if you work them they likely to need some sort of repair....

Glad that NAPA helped you... they seem to have access to a lot of old parts and will mic it out to find the part such as bearings... neat place for tractor owners to get to know...


----------

